# Bandsaw for the hand tool woodworker?



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm looking to add a band saw for dimensioning stock, which seems to be pretty common among hand tool enthusiasts (sadists?). I've done some homework and I think I've narrowed it down to a few good choices, but I'm curious to learn what your experiences are.

I definitely don't want to make the jump to high voltage. I don't need that much power, and I certainly don't want to mess with running a new line. I'm ignorant to the lingo, but I want a "cabinet" or free-standing model. I don't want some wimpy 10" bench model that bogs down on a 2x4.

I'm liking the Rikon Deluxe 14" Model 10-326. It's $100 off right now @ $999 and with my limited knowledge, seems like it would do everything I would ever need it to do. Maybe that's overkill?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no such thing as overkill in woodworking ......*

Well, kinda maybe? That is a perfect saw for any woodworker hand or power tool preference. It will work on 120 volts, has a high resaw capacity, nice fence and welded frame:
https://www.performancetoolcenter.c...GN5TpAI1X3lYIqMg6Lq95_GQEO9FRDThoCjbcQAvD_BwE


Get the mobile base and you're all set. :smile2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That should be enough saw to do what ever you need. I have a 10" saw with a 3/4 hp motor and a 14" saw with a 1 hp motor and I don't bog down either one very often. Most of the problem with the 10"saw is due to belt slippage which is something I would correct if it was much of a problem.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you are going to be resawing hedge your bets and get one with a dual voltage motor, if it works for you on 110 volts good, if not you have the option to upgrade your service to 220 volts and changing the motor wiring.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you read the specs?*



FrankC said:


> If you are going to be resawing hedge your bets and get one with a dual voltage motor, if it works for you on 110 volts good, if not you have the option to upgrade your service to 220 volts and changing the motor wiring.


https://www.performancetoolcenter.co...hoCjbcQAvD_BwE


The13" resaw capacity is backed up by a dual voltage motor:
*Motor:*
Horsepower: 1-3/4 HP
Amps: 14/7A
Volts: 115/230V, 60Hz


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

AmishElectricCo said:


> I'm looking to add a band saw for dimensioning stock... I'm curious to learn what your experiences are....I'm liking the Rikon Deluxe 14" Model 10-326. It's $100 off right now @ $999 and with my limited knowledge, seems like it would do everything I would ever need it to do. Maybe that's overkill?


Hi Anthony,

I don't think you will be disappointed with what your considering for you band-saw. When something is your "first one" that becomes the foundation of learning the "ins and outs" of not only that specific tool but the family of tools it belongs to. 

As to my "experience" I like either traditional tools...or..."old tools." Band-saws" are something that (in my view) have not...at all!!!...been very much improved on at all since they got "power drives" (be it belt driven...my first...or an electric motor) 

As such, the current one I get to use is a 1975 (?) 38" Oliver and a 34" Oscar band-saw mill I have to go and move to where I'm at now. Both purchased used and for much less than new.

I agree completely with FrankC's observation, and would not count out going to 3 phase electric. I also would really take a step back and look at "old band-saws." A friend almost just pulled a trigger on a great big beautiful used Boat Yard "C" shaped (model-make uncertain?) from around the turn of the century (?? 1890's - 1920) for less than $600 (?) at a sale which is not too uncommon a find. Most are in working condition, do all you need and more...plus...in my experience over the years, I don't know of a single one that doesn't (hasn't) resold for the same amount paid or more...so they hold there value way better than "brand new" even after decades of use when taken care of...Food for thought and good luck with your purchase choice...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> https://www.performancetoolcenter.co...hoCjbcQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> The13" resaw capacity is backed up by a dual voltage motor:
> ...


Yes I did read the specs, and why does this matter to you, it is the OP that will be buying a saw and to whom I was offering what I thought was valid advice in general.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This kinda says it all ......*



AmishElectricCo said:


> I'm looking to add a band saw for dimensioning stock, which seems to be pretty common among hand tool enthusiasts (sadists?). I've done some homework and I think I've narrowed it down to a few good choices, but I'm curious to learn what your experiences are.
> 
> *I definitely don't want to make the jump to high voltage. I don't need that much power, and I certainly don't want to mess with running a new line.* I'm ignorant to the lingo, but I want a "cabinet" or free-standing model. I don't want some wimpy 10" bench model that bogs down on a 2x4.
> 
> I'm liking the Rikon Deluxe 14" Model 10-326. It's $100 off right now @ $999 and with my limited knowledge, seems like it would do everything I would ever need it to do. Maybe that's overkill?



Sounds pretty much like he knows what he wants...... and doesn't.
So, based on that, 3 phase and 220 V is out. :smile2:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Sounds pretty much like he knows what he wants...... and doesn't.
> So, based on that, 3 phase and 220 V is out. :smile2:


Some of us have learned to never say "never"


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I had considered the Rikon when I was looking at bandsaws but went with the Grizzly 14" instead. It was mainly a budget decision but Ive been happy with it and recently installed the 6" riser option allowing me to resaw up to 12".
The Rikon is a nice saw with alot of options on it and the 13" resaw capacity will be a big plus. Nice choice, if you do buy it I hope you are as happy with it as Ive been with my Grizzly.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the kind replies everyone. Unfortunately, my lawn mower decided to give up the ghost, so the money I had slated for a new bandsaw will have to go towards a new mower instead.

:thumbdown:

I have an Allis-Chalmers garden tractor that is older than I am. Truth is, they just don't make em like this anymore. All steel, floating 48" deck that doesn't scalp the yard, loads of power. It was bought new by my father in 1972, and I got it from him when I bought my house. The darn thing is practically a family member LOL. Anyway, the whole rear end is shot, and as you can imagine, it gets harder to find (and more expensive) to buy parts for. 

Now I get to spend two grand on some plastic piece of $#@! mower that will last 5 years if I'm lucky.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate it when that happens. I had plans for my shop at the end of last year and the engine on my work van blew a head gasket so I ended up doing an engine overhaul.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Keep looking around. There are used 110v bandsaws out there that will serve your purpose just fine. 

Don't get sucked into buying a massive 3 phase behemoth that you don't need now or the trite 'Bigger is Better" bs so often tossed around.

In time you might want something bigger, but you're smart enough to make that decision. Many craftsmen have used 110v 14" bandsaws for decades, making marvelous things, and never went bigger.

And your broken Allis-Chalmers might be worth something to a collector. Put it on CL with a bargain price and you might get something to put on your bandsaw.

Meantime, watch Youtube as there's lots of good bandsaw information and plenty of bad information. After a while you'll learn what's revelvant to your situation and what's a bovine patty. You'll learn more from those videos and seeing what works than a thousand forums filled with those who are best at grinding axes.

Best of luck.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeah, it sucks. I'm more upset about the mower than the saw, honestly.

It's not a total bust, I suppose. I recently bought a Bosch 4100 contractor saw, so I'll still be able to dimension stock. A buddy of mine used it once and had a board kick back, so now he's scared to use it. Got it for $300, and it's literally brand new. I added a zero clearance insert, a better blade, and tuned everything square, and it runs great.

Would've liked to of had a bandsaw, but oh well.

EDIT: As for the mower, it will go back to my dad. He has one that is a few years newer that he's completely restored. He'll dismantle it and keep it for parts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*before you buy another tractor ....*



AmishElectricCo said:


> Thanks for the kind replies everyone. Unfortunately, my lawn mower decided to give up the ghost, so the money I had slated for a new bandsaw will have to go towards a new mower instead.
> 
> :thumbdown:
> 
> ...



Those old tractors are pretty bullet proof, so see if the rear differential can either be rebuilt or replaced, even with another brand. It ain't rocket surgery. Depending on how the power is transmitted to the diff, adapters can be made if needed. Sometimes the manufacturer used a non-inhouse manufactured part, engine, drive train etc. My Steiner uses a Kubota gas engine and Peerless transaxles etc.
I'd hate to see the old girl die and rust away. :sad2:
I owned a Case garden tractor with similar looks:
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Case+garden+tractor


or the Simplicity:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/489133209521681106/?lp=true



https://www.google.com/search?clien...j0i8i30j0i8i10i30j0i67j0i20i263j0.VRCTqQeQhPM


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Those old tractors are pretty bullet proof, so see if the rear differential can either be rebuilt or replaced, even with another brand.


Yeah, it's a beast for sure LOL! The biggest issue of all is, I'm not a mechanic. I don't have the tools, and it's something I never really picked up on. That old mower is a maze of gears and pulleys, and beyond basic maintenance, I'm just lost. My dad on the other hand, is an old Navy mechanic and he's built, rebuilt, and restored every single nut and bolt at least 3 times. But...he's getting older and lives an hour away. 

It's just time. We'll roll the old girl onto a trailer and dad will keep it for parts. Knowing him, he'll probably rebuild it over the winter to keep busy.

EDIT: I'll have to see if I can get some pics of my dad's mower. I know he's on some Allis-Chalmers forums and has taken glamour shots of the thing. Looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor yesterday, it's crazy.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

AmishElectricCo said:


> EDIT: I'll have to see if I can get some pics of my dad's mower. I know he's on some Allis-Chalmers forums and has taken glamour shots of the thing. Looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor yesterday, it's crazy.


I'll be impatiently waiting...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Those rikon bandsaws look sweet! I say go for it! I bought a 14" grizzly with a riser block, and I really like it, but if I had had the extra cash to spend I would have bought a rikon, I think. I'm mostly a hand tool user too, and I wouldn't like it nearly as much without the bandsaw. The grizzly with riser ran me around $650 I think? It's a fine saw, but I did have to do a little fiddling to get it running nicely. Had trouble with the tensioner, and I didn't like the roller bearings (one eventually stopped rolling) so replaced them with cool blocks.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Buying a 14 inch bandsaw is the right call for sizing the bandsaw, in my opinion. 14 inch bandsaws have been the standard "consumer" size for decades. There are lots of accessories sized to fit them.

The Rikon is a decent value bandsaw. You get a lot of nice features for the money. I realize that Anthony's circumstances have changed, so he can't buy that Rikon today. One thing he can do is wait and watch for a good used bandsaw. The perfect deal may appear when he least expects it. 

I bought a used 1953 Delta 890 bandsaw for $250 about 18 months ago. It lacks modern features, but it is quiet and very capable. It cuts smooth and straight. There are third-party add-ons for any modern feature I might want, but what I have works well without the need for expensive extras.

Something to think about, anyway.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

My apologies to those reading this thread, which has degraded into lawn mower talk. LOL!

In the foreground is "old and busted" with the broken PTO.

Just picked up a new mower tonight. $900 listed, got for $650 - includes 48" deck and snow blower. 90% of the parts on these tractors are interchangeable, despite being about 15-20 years apart in age. New mower is in pretty good shape - just needs some routine maintenance. The deck was garbage, but mine has a good one so no loss there. The snowblower is a plus. These things will sling 36" of snow about 30 yards. Should make short work of my driveway in the winter.

This prevented buying a bandsaw for now, but I didn't have to buy some piece of crap mower for 3x the price, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*great score!*

So, my Simplicity example above was kinda "right on the money" not only parts are the same, but the whole tractor as well. Great find and great price. :smile2:


----------

